# Jims Bows



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it true that it's moving and under new ownership?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Yes and Yes Rene and Andy are the new owners and the shop is moving just down the road... I drove by it on the way to the sudbury shoot... wow nice location and show room ... I think all of the archery world wishes them the best in their endeavor...


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

I heard about this awhile back...so it's true, good for them . I'll have to stop by next time when I'm heading south.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe JD will fill us in on this


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

All good people. Best wishes folks now i have one more place to stop at when at the Running Bear.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

This is true. Andy and Renee are taking over the shop. The new Jim Bow's will be only a couple of miles away from the old Jim Bow's (...too funny...I like saying Old Jim bow...I'm gonna use that more often ) The new shop is going to be awesome. Tons of room and looks really good so far.

Customer Service will still be the number one priority. It's not like Jim Barber is leaving and Andy has to figure things out on his own. Jim is staying on and will make sure that his knowledge will make this transition smooth and seemless for the average consumer.

I am really excited for the new venture. I know Jim and Pat have done a lot for the archery community in our area and that they are looking forward to having some extra time to spend with friends and family. I'm sure we will still see them on the 3D circut...who knows...maybe more?

The Phone number will remain the same (705)-752-5853 and the location is on Hyw #94 just outside of Callander (just past the bridge over Hyw #11). Hope to see everyone out there. Any thing I missed....plese do not hesitate to ask......

Doupe


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Andy & Renee who ? And are they still going to have a range ? Is this a call before you go there or are they going to be open for set hours?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

First off, congratulations to Jim and Pat, two of the nicest people you could meet. I bought my first recurve off Jim when he was just starting out in the early eighties. Enjoy your retirement, God knows you earned it.
Andy and Renee' all the best to the two of you in this new venture, a younger version of the previous owners, highly respected and great people....see you at the North Bay Shoot.

Rick


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

They will have set hours. Not sure as of yet what they will be.....but I can put them up once they get things settled in. I stopped in this afternoon...and it turns out it's moving day! New shop will be open for businedd Tuesday at 12 noon!

Andy Bourgeois and Renee Brouillette are the new owners. Can't wait to get out there next week and look around once everyhting is in place. Going to be a great little shop!!!!!!!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks JD. Is it in that place that use to be a wood wokring shop or kitchens something. What about 3d range?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That is the exact place. They will not have a 3D range right now. I'm sure they will look at it once they get things going. For now....it's one step at a time. I'm sure you will be impressed once you see the place. It looks good!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

That place is big and long. Thats cool. Good luck to them. :thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

*New Location*










The new Jim Bow's Archery location!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd are they open full time now ...and what are their hours.....??????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

They opened today at noon. I will post the hours as soon as I find out.


----------



## arrowboy (May 11, 2011)

So the old boy finally retired.


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

arrowboy said:


> So the old boy finally retired.


Hi There...I have not been on here much but I have heard there is some chatter and have had some well wishes on our Retirement. Jim-Bow's Archery has not closed...just moved...and is under new ownership. Andy Bourgeois is now the new owner and will do a great job with the business. I will work along with him for a bit....he is a fast learner. You must all make an effort to stop by the new shop....it is quite the place...not at all like a little hole in a garage!!! The Boss and I are looking forward to having some free time to do our own thing...we have had the shop for 23 years so it is much deserved!! We will still be involved in the sport...with coaching the kids, attending some shoots, doing more hunting and spending more time with the grandchildren. And of course spending time with Andy and Renee at the new location. We have surely enjoyed our years in the Archery business and have made many life long friends. Thanks to all for your love and support. Please carry it over to the new shop....
Jim-Bow


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I hope you both enjoy your free time. :cheer2:ccasion16: :cheer2:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> They opened today at noon. I will post the hours as soon as I find out.


Thanks J. I knew you'd know what was going on. 



BowMagician said:


> Hi There...I have not been on here much but I have heard there is some chatter and have had some well wishes on our Retirement. Jim-Bow's Archery has not closed...just moved...and is under new ownership. Andy Bourgeois is now the new owner and will do a great job with the business. I will work along with him for a bit....he is a fast learner. You must all make an effort to stop by the new shop....it is quite the place...not at all like a little hole in a garage!!! The Boss and I are looking forward to having some free time to do our own thing...we have had the shop for 23 years so it is much deserved!! We will still be involved in the sport...with coaching the kids, attending some shoots, doing more hunting and spending more time with the grandchildren. And of course spending time with Andy and Renee at the new location. We have surely enjoyed our years in the Archery business and have made many life long friends. Thanks to all for your love and support. Please carry it over to the new shop....
> Jim-Bow


Enjoy your retirement sir!:darkbeer::thumbs_up
J keeps telling to go by the shop so I might have to make the trip soon.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been in almost every archery shop in Ontario, and they are all good at one thing or another. But Jim and Pat were the best at customer service, bar none, and while small, thay always had a decent selection. Congratulations on your retirement and a big healthy welcome and thanks for keeping the shop alive to the new owners Andy and Renee! I can't wait to make the trip and see the new shop!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Andy.

Hours of Operation:

Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday - 12pm - 7pm
Thursday/Friday - 12pm - 8pm
Saturday/Sunday - 9am - 4pm


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

BowMagician said:


> Hi There...I have not been on here much but I have heard there is some chatter and have had some well wishes on our Retirement. Jim-Bow's Archery has not closed...just moved...and is under new ownership. Andy Bourgeois is now the new owner and will do a great job with the business. I will work along with him for a bit....he is a fast learner. You must all make an effort to stop by the new shop....it is quite the place...not at all like a little hole in a garage!!! The Boss and I are looking forward to having some free time to do our own thing...we have had the shop for 23 years so it is much deserved!! We will still be involved in the sport...with coaching the kids, attending some shoots, doing more hunting and spending more time with the grandchildren. And of course spending time with Andy and Renee at the new location. We have surely enjoyed our years in the Archery business and have made many life long friends. Thanks to all for your love and support. Please carry it over to the new shop....
> Jim-Bow


Hey, A huge congrats on Jim Bows and "Boss" Pat's retirement.

A well deserved time of life for you folks. I have only known you two for the past 9 years, but I feel like I have been a part of your family mainly because you have always treated me like family. Whether it has been at local 3 D shoots, sharing burgers or a slice of pizza on your back deck, helping to load and unload all of your junk into the trailer at the Sundridge Shooting Rendezvous or watching you run out of a tent from a little skunk spray, I have been proud of the fact to call you two my friends. I am going to miss the, let's say semi - heated discussions on archery statistics like measuring draw weight or loss of arrow speed over distance etc, heck we can still have those conversations can't we LOL!!! Yes, we will hunt moose together again some day but we can do without the skunk next time. I will try my best to call in all the geese, loons, cranes, whatever, except moose. Thanks for the memories you two and I hope you get to do whatever you want to do each and every day. Hopefully I will get to see you a couple of times this summer. Yes, Jim I know, if I am ever passing through Astorville there is always a Crown Royal and a bed waiting for me. I appreciate your friendship.

Take care,

Todd


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

JDoupe said:


> The new Jim Bow's Archery location!


Hey Andy and Renee:

Thanks for becoming the new owners of a great tradition, place to stop and shop and visit. Thanks Jason for all the updates. I know that you will be spending quite a bit of time at the new shop yourself. From all the pictures that Andy has sent me as they have been building the new Archery Place, it looks like it is an original creation of decor besides being a well equipped and professionally stocked archery shop. A huge congrats to the two of you for taking on such an endeavour and I truly wish you the best of luck at your new found career and we all know that you two are a perfect fit as new owners.

Take care and hope to see the new place soon.

Todd


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Jim and Pat....what else can we say but
congratulations

Rick and Lousie Marchand


----------

